
Apple announces Apple News+ $9.99/mo. subscriptions with over 300 publications - atombender
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/03/25/apple-announces-apple-news-subscriptions/
======
atombender
I'm submitting m this because I noticed that among the several Apple launches
today, nothing about News+ ended up on the front page.

